# Using hop bags



## TheDudeAbides (3/1/14)

Hello all.
I'm a bit of a noob, trying to explore all different types of ingredients and methods to see what they do.

I want to make a Beamish Red clone, and the recipe I have calls for Fuggles finishing hops.
The ones I got come in a bag, and the pack says it should all go into the fermenter.

I'm wondering what different impact this will have on the finished beer. I have only strained hops with my brews up until now...

On another note, the recipe says the kit extract should have "no enzyme". The guy at the homebrew store said the one I bought had none, but how do I know this and what difference does it make?

This is the recipe I'm going off.

BEAMISH RED - from "Brewing Crafts"
Beermakers Lager (no enzyme)
LLME 1kg
Crystal grain 400g
Finishing hops Fuggles 15g
Safale yeast

Cheers for any help.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/1/14)

The enzymes come from base malts. The enzymes convert the grain starch into sugars. The crystal malt does not contain any enzyme as it is destroyed when the base malt is kilned/roasted to produce the crystall malt.The liquid malt contains no enzymes because it is destroyed when the liquid malt is condensed into syrup

There are other enzymes that also help during fermentation. These help the yeast to consume more of the sugars from the malt, but also makes the beer "dry". 

These 2 enzymes are different.


----------



## menoetes (3/1/14)

Hi Dude,

Welcome and it looks like you're off to a good start with that recipe. You've got all the elements of a good tin and bits in there with your malt, specialty grains and hops (not to mention a decent yeast).

Hop bags are a good way for a beginner to play around with hops and their flavors. They aren't the best value for money but they are quite convenient. What does the recipe ask you to do with the hops? Are you boiling the hops or dry hopping? 

Either way I'd tip the whole lot in the FV, the bag will keep them contained if you're worried about loose hop matter and they will sink to the bottom wih the dormant yeast in a few days. You're still dealing with quite small quantities and it can only add more flavor IMHO.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (5/1/14)

Thanks for the replies, guys.
Ducatiboy: cheers for the info. I'm still a little miffed as to how I would know that the certain kit can did not have the enzyme in it. The guy at the homebrew store seemed to just know, but there's nothing on the can to indicate this...

Menoetes: the recipes in Brewing Crafts are fairly generic, so when it comes to finishing hops, it just says that they should all be tossed into the boil with about five minutes to go and strained. But I was wondering whether to toss it into the fermenter after the boil. I think your answer has sealed it.

Thanks!


----------

